# Terry Wunderle's Book



## aread

A few weeks ago I received Terry Wunderle' book " Think and Shoot Like a Champion".

For those of you who don't know Terry Wunderle, he is one of the most successful archery coaches ever. He' probably the equal of Len Cardinale in coaching ability, but has more championship students.

I strongly recommend this book. It has a lot of good information. A couple of things he emphasizes are: "pull the bow apart as the arrow is released", "a strong bow arm" and "shoot the arrow with the same rhythm". Of course there is a lot more than this, all of it from one of the best ever.

However, if you want the short version, just read da White Shoes posts.  Zane may not have been coached by Terry, but he came up with most of what Terry teaches.

Terry tells many entertaining stories about several his more famous students such as Braden Gellenthien & Jamie Van Natta. 

This is an exellent book to help you improve your archery. 

Allen


----------



## emptyquiver2

Archery: Think and Shoot Like a Champion really stresses the mental game. Terry's dry humor comes through as he gives personal examples of how to overcome the typical problems that archers face when competing, as well as during practice and when out hunting. Folks say it feels like he's talking right to them.


----------



## bullshooter62

Where can you get his book


----------



## emptyquiver2

Go to wunderlearchery.com. Easy to order.


----------



## bullshooter62

Thais


----------



## bullshooter62

Thanks


----------



## blueglide1

I just ordered this book and cant wait for the good read.Even seasoned Pro archers are still learning how to up their game.If they dont they will be left behind.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

Thanks Aread, excellent book. Right to the point on a lot of topics, straight forward book worth the money.


----------



## darton3d

The book is well done and interesting. Continuously drives home the importance of confidence and execution. Same points I read years ago by Tim Strickland, let the pin float and execute a perfect shot. Can't be coincidence that great coaches all teach the same fundamentals! Well worth the money and time to read.


----------



## ron w

another good read is "With Winning In Mind", by Lanny Basham. it is directed at the high power shooting sports and preparation for international competition, but it applies mentally to all shooting sports . nothing specifically archery related, but more on the line of applying your head to the game and discipline in preparation. he does a good job of explaining the importance of mental discipline in practice and how it affects the ability to stay calm under the pressure of competition.....something that has the same breaking points, in all shooting sports..


----------



## emptyquiver2

*NFAA Indoor Nationals-Terry Wunderle*



ron w said:


> another good read is "With Winning In Mind", by Lanny Basham. it is directed at the high power shooting sports and preparation for international competition, but it applies mentally to all shooting sports . nothing specifically archery related, but more on the line of applying your head to the game and discipline in preparation. he does a good job of explaining the importance of mental discipline in practice and how it affects the ability to stay calm under the pressure of competition.....something that has the same breaking points, in all shooting sports..


Coach Terry Wunderle will be at NFAA Indoor Nationals doing a book signing of Archery: Think and Shoot Like a Champion.


----------



## emptyquiver2

aread said:


> A few weeks ago I received Terry Wunderle' book " Think and Shoot Like a Champion".
> 
> For those of you who don't know Terry Wunderle, he is one of the most successful archery coaches ever. He' probably the equal of Len Cardinale in coaching ability, but has more championship students.
> 
> I strongly recommend this book. It has a lot of good information. A couple of things he emphasizes are: "pull the bow apart as the arrow is released", "a strong bow arm" and "shoot the arrow with the same rhythm". Of course there is a lot more than this, all of it from one of the best ever.
> 
> However, if you want the short version, just read da White Shoes posts.  Zane may not have been coached by Terry, but he came up with most of what Terry teaches.
> 
> Terry tells many entertaining stories about several his more famous students such as Braden Gellenthien & Jamie Van Natta.
> 
> This is an exellent book to help you improve your archery.
> 
> Allen


Terry Wunderle will be at 2014 NFAA Indoor Nationals this weekend doing a book signing of Archery: Think and Shoot Like a Champion.


----------



## emptyquiver2

Terry will have books available for individuals, clubs, and archery shops.


----------



## Garceau

emptyquiver2 said:


> Go to wunderlearchery.com. Easy to order.


Link doesnt work.


----------



## emptyquiver2

When you arrive at the home page, select book sales along the top. When that page comes up, note book and shipping total. If within US, select yellow buy button. Those outside US click the drop down arrow for their location. The next page that comes up allows credit card or Paypal purchase. I hope this helps.


----------



## Garceau

Not really - the page doesnt open at all. Could just be an issue on my end.

I did order the book from Amazon though. im a head case and need help.....LOL


----------



## emptyquiver2

I'm glad Amazon worked for you. On a recheck, the wunderlearchery.com site is operating. Enjoy the book!


----------



## Pete53

read the book and yes its a good read and will help all archer`s.


----------



## montigre

It is an excellent read. Filled to the brim with real world, straight forward, old-school archery theory and not what gadgets to use to get you to your goals. I'd really like to schedule some coaching time with him...


----------



## threetoe

It works. Clear your cookies and history.





Garceau said:


> Not really - the page doesnt open at all. Could just be an issue on my end.
> 
> I did order the book from Amazon though. im a head case and need help.....LOL


----------



## Garceau

Worked fine at home.....

Will be waiting for book and most.likely setting up a lesson to get me to next level


----------



## emptyquiver2

I'm sure the book will help. If you need additional assistance, call Terry. His number is on the website.


----------



## threetoe

I finished this book the other night.

I used a yellow highlighter to hit the stuff..or meat.

The book is very good. It clearly showed me just how little the "So-Called" coaches I have had over the years DIDN'T KNOW.
The "coaching" I've received...wasn't!
I am now starting from scratch.

The book emphasizes the basics for the beginner like me (6 years an archer) then the second half of the book goes into an in-depth study of the mental aspect of the discipline. 
Instead of making the art difficult, Terry breaks it down. It's truly simple.

I really enjoyed the Real World examples he uses that are from years of helping others to improve their game.

Two thumbs up.

Bill


----------



## Moebow

I too just got my first copy, great stuff!! I have already given it away to a top student and think I will be ordering in blocks of 5 or 10 to give to students. TOP NOTCH!!!

Arne


----------



## emptyquiver2

Terry's website offers special bulk rates (10 or more), especially helpful for clubs, shops, and coaches. These can be ordered at 217-482-3670. The book is designed to solve problems that archers encounter and set them up for success!


----------



## Iowa shooter

Does he emphasize push pull in this book?


----------



## Spiked2kx

Iowa shooter said:


> Does he emphasize push pull in this book?


Yes he does. He says in the book he wants his students ripping the bow apart


----------

